
Elon Musk's TED 2017 Full Interview - tim333
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPaYrhUZSYQ
======
tim333
I found the talk cool

Things that stuck in my mind -

Self driving LA - NY without touching the controls coming about Nov 2017 (15m)

Hoping to build the Mars rocket in about 8 years (34m)

4 or so new gigafactories being planned. He figures we need about 100 to get
the planet electric (27:40)

Semi truck on its way shortly - Musk has been driving the prototype around the
car park (19:40)

Trying to make a tunnel boring machine go faster than a snail - presently they
are about 14x slower (5:30)

